# Sticky  What do you tell people?



## DJEtzel

When you have an aggressive/fearful dog, or one that you don't want pet/doesn't want or like to be pet and people are interested in interacting?

Reading a few threads recently I realized that there are a lot more nippy/aggressive/fearful dogs owned here than I thought with great owners managing them. 

So when you're out in public with your dog that you don't want pet for whatever reason, what do you tell people? Do you not care and just sound rude? Do you try to explain it? Lie? 

As most of you know, Frag has had weird aggression issues in the past, none involving lunging/snapping/biting, and only growling, but still not something I would ever let get to the point, so when we're out in public I do not let strangers pet him. I'm finding it more difficult to convey my reasoning to them, and it's getting on my last nerve. If I don't reason, they don't listen. I don't want to come off as a complete witch before they do anything wrong, but they will do something wrong if I don't have a great reason and I don't want that happening. Just don't want to put Frag in the situation, even if he appears absolutely fantastic with strange people now. 

Usually conversations in public go something like this... 

Them: "Oh, pretty dog, what's his name?" 
Me: "Frag" (apparently this is permission for them to pet my dog..)
Them: *reaches to pet*
Me: Please don't pet my dog. *body blocking/moving*
Them: "Why not?" 

Then I either say he doesn't like to be pet and they freak out saying he's aggressive (which I don't want people to think), or I'll say that he has allergies and can't be pet and they condescendingly question it while I want to punch them in their face. 

I don't put myself in the position to be approached by many, usually I walk away when I see their interest, but when I do it's so annoying and frustrating. I'd prefer not to be a witch about it, but it's hard to find the right way not to. 

So what's everyone else's line?


----------



## DTS

When in public I tend to be over protective of my dog and keep my distance and try to put myself between her and people. If someone says oh how cute what's her name, I tell them jasmine and keep myself between them or I have her on a short Leash. If they try to pet or get too close and she barks I just tell them she's afraid and not to get close or look her in the eye. Which she is, isn't by a lie, as she is a fear barker. Then I tend to walk away. It might come off as rude but I don't take any chances.


----------



## lilysmom

Our last GSD was as you describe. It was a very worrisome situation to be in. We found ourselves saying "Thanks for not petting her, she is hand shy". It sounded a little "nicer" IMO


----------



## GatorDog

Aiden isn't HA or DA but I am still not comfortable with people or strange animals hovering over my dog. He clearly doesn't enjoy it, so I just avoid it when I feel needed. 

If I see another dog in an aisle at a store, we will maintain a very lengthy distance and wait. Aiden doesn't even acknowledge the existence of any other humans, so people don't usually feel the need to pet him because he's not excited to see them. In the event that someone asks to pet, I usually tell people he is not to be distracted because he is training. Usually they can just respect that and walk away without thinking I'm rude. When that doesn't work, I tend to just completely ignore and walk away. If someone in a pet store just walks behind me and pets him or something, it usually ends with loudly yelling, "Well thank you for asking!" This doesn't typically happen because when in stores, I walk him on a 3 ft traffic lead and he stays very close to me.

Out on walks, we will make wide maneuvers around other walkers/dog owners to avoid confrontation. And those who ask about him or ask if the dog can "say hi" to his dog, they get the same "training" explanation as said before. 

We do not go to dog parks so we can avoid other irresponsible people, accompanied by their off leash, untrained dogs.


----------



## sashadog

This has always been a hard situation for me as well because I have two very friendly, trustworthy dogs that are very "socially savvy" with both humans and other animals (i.e not overbearing or rude but polite and sweet). When I adopted my third dog, Scarlett, at about 4 months old I knew right off the bat she had some weird snarky issues. The first day I had her she tried to take a chunk out of my training friends chin after cuddling on her lap and being sweet. Not a "puppy lunge" either. That was four years ago and since then my social life has changed drastically with my dogs, because of her initially and then with our GSD. I'm lucky in that she's extremely responsive and tuned in to me like a typical Cattle Dog so she easier to manage than our GSD (who also isn't a fan of strangers) but none the less I've made some people pretty upset. 

I've tried using excuses and trying to get them to love on my friendly dogs but Scarlett is gorgeous and I swear she never lost her luscious puppy coat so they gravitate towards her first  I've finally just accepted that I have to tell people "I'm sorry but she's not friendly." Luckily my other two dogs buffer the sting a bit and they usually just move on. But after having a few close calls with people who swear that all dogs just adore them as they try to smother Scarlett, I've accepted that I have an unfriendly dog. People can deal with their disappointment with their faces intact....


----------



## KZoppa

Riley is iffy with some people but mostly with other dogs. If someone wants to let their dog meet him, I am very blunt about it. He flat out does not like other dogs. He tolerates dogs that are in our house or wherever we take him that would have other dogs but its because he knows he has to behave. He's fine with dogs he knows but still known to get testy. Same case with strangers outside the house. He's perfect with kids but not so thrilled with adults. Just be very blunt about it. He doesnt get buddy buddy with those he doesnt know and they're not welcome to touch him without your permission. All else fails, say he's in training and socializing would detract from the training so thanks but no thanks and move on.


----------



## mycobraracr

I have a 3.5 month old that is very friendly but I don't like strangers touching her either. I got her a harness with patches that says DO NOT PET. That way if I come off as rude the warning was right there in plain sight. If they don't like that then tuff!


----------



## spidermilk

Dax doesn't have any problem with people outside of the house or on walks, but with *some* people who try to be in his face in our home he might growl or bark. I am very blunt with them and say "Please ignore him until he calms down" (as if it were his fault that they are bent over him at 90 degrees, grabbing his face with both hands and squeezing, and looking directly into his eyes).

I think the most important part of what you do is the body block! Whatever you say, many people are rude and will not listen. I have also heard suggestions that you should toss something to them (a dog toy or treat) before they get close. If it is part of the training you are doing you can have them toss the treat to your dog. This would probably backfire if you want them to ignore your dog. I would probably just body block, politely excuse myself, and then do a u-turn if you want to avoid any interaction.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Sasha is not typically aggressive (anymore) but she doesn't like people she doesn't know to touch her. She's not aggressive about it; she just tries to move away as it makes her uncomfortable. She'd rather be able to smell them, then watch them, then smell them again, then maybe some more watching and then _maybe_ let them pet her. So I just tell people, "Don't pet her. She's not mean, but she doesn't care for strangers." If they don't listen *cough* People who claim all animals love them *cough* I make sure they don't pet her. I really don't care what people think of me when I do this; that's my girl and I won't have her be uncomfortable unnecessarily.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

DJEtzel said:


> Them: "Oh, pretty dog, what's his name?"
> Me: "Frag" (apparently this is permission for them to pet my dog..)
> Them: *reaches to pet*


I hate this. It's dangerous and I don't appreciate the idea of being held responsible for someone else's ignorance should something bad come from it.


----------



## sashadog

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> If they don't listen *cough* People who claim all animals love them *cough* I make sure they don't pet her. I really don't care what people think of me when I do this; that's my girl and I won't have her be uncomfortable unnecessarily.


People who say this baffle me because they never fail to do exactly what you shouldn't do to an animal... ugh... The only person I've ever had surprise me with this was actually a 6 year old little girl who told me that dogs love her and then proceeded to sit down next to me on the grass and ignore my dogs (the friendly ones, I never would have put my other two in this situation) until they fell asleep in her lap with her gently stroking them. I couldn't help but feel in awe  It was the cutest thing I'd ever seen. Adults seem to say that all dogs love them in order to justify their rudeness. This girl just stated it as a fact


----------



## KSdogowner

I do not like strangers petting my dogs and tell people asking to pet them, that I am currently working with them and that they are in training. This has worked like a charm so far and they leave my dogs alone.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

sashadog said:


> People who say this baffle me because they never fail to do exactly what you shouldn't do to an animal... ugh... The only person I've ever had surprise me with this was actually a 6 year old little girl who told me that dogs love her and then proceeded to sit down next to me on the grass and ignore my dogs (the friendly ones, I never would have put my other two in this situation) until they fell asleep in her lap with her gently stroking them. I couldn't help but feel in awe  It was the cutest thing I'd ever seen. Adults seem to say that all dogs love them in order to justify their rudeness. This girl just stated it as a fact


That's cute :wub:

I am a person who animals generally do like, but I have a theory about that. I've always showed animals a great deal of respect. I do not maul them, I leave them alone until they approach me, I let them smell to their hearts are content, and then I give lots and lots of scratches (long nails=dog magnet  ) Usually animals approach me, and I think the main reason is I'm not threatening, but I'm not afraid. I'm respectful. Animals, like people, tend to like people that are respectful. I'd get pretty snappy if some stranger came up and started kissing me and grabbing my face, so I don't do it to animals. It's not rocket science, but people are ridiculous. I think part of that comes from them thinking their own dogs like it when they do goofy/in your face things (and they may. What dogs enjoy from their humans is one thing) but they don't realize strange dogs aren't theirs and don't have the bond with them that their own dogs have.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

this


----------



## gsdraven

I simply tell people that she's not friendly. That's usually enough to get people to leave a GSD alone. Many of them say thanks for letting them know and then stand a few feet away and talk to me about her and I explain how we are out and working on her issues.

Holly is a foster that is with me specifically because of her issues.


----------



## GSKnight

I find it to be more situational, depending on the circumstances, it can be, "I would rather you not"... "let him smell you a bit first".... "don't just reach right for his head"...


----------



## RebelGSD

It is quite a challenge to introduce foster dogs to adopters. People often don't get it that the dog does not know they have submitted an adoption application. They are strangers to the dog like any other stranger in the street. Somehow they think that the dog is going to treat them the same way as their previous dog they had for 10 years. Sometimes it happens. I had one man walk up to a dog that was head sensitive (after coming to us with a bad ear infection) and went to hug and squeeze the dog's head. These things happen quickly and it is hard to stop them. The challenge is that they would allow others to interact with the dog in the same way. It is also unbelievable that parents allow their children to hug and squeeze a strange dog's head. I can just imaging a children party at their house.


----------



## Konotashi

It's not necessarily the same situation, but the kids in my neighborhood love to see Ozzy when I'm trying to train him. (Somehow they always miss the one hour I'm out there just playing fetch with him). They'll be like, "Hi, Ozzy! Come here!" He's been doing a LOT better about listening to me when kids are trying to distract him. (Pretty much the day he hit 18 months, actually... lol). He used to go completely deaf when it meant he could play with little kids. 
For a while, I was nice about it. I'd just ask them not to distract him because he's training. Considering everything I said went in one ear and out the other, I'm blunt now. I tell them, "Don't pet him or call him. I don't need your help training him, he won't listen to you anyway. You can watch, but don't distract us." Now they usually stay away because I'm 'mean.'


----------



## Stosh

I would have a hard time resisting petting Ozzy- even if you are mean!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

mycobraracr said:


> I have a 3.5 month old that is very friendly but I don't like strangers touching her either. I got her a harness with patches that says DO NOT PET. That way if I come off as rude the warning was right there in plain sight. If they don't like that then tuff!


This is too bad. 

This thread was started because unfortunately there are dogs that are not courageous and aloof, but scared poopless of new and different situations because of temperament issues. 

If you have a well balanced, happy puppy, the best thing you can do is to let her interact with many people. Heaven forbid that something would happen where she was not with you, you would want her to know how to behave appropriately around people. 

Also, while that vest can be great, you have kids who can't read, people who can't read, language differences, etc. So they are not a cure all. 

As far as the question, I have learned over time that you have a very short amount of time to convey your message, and that the way you do it will have an impact on how successful you are. 

So -
1. You need to be aware of your surroundings all the time when you are out with your fearful dog. This means if you are having a conversation with someone, you are glancing at them, and making the more constant eye contact with your dog and the area around them. You are scanning your environment for people and things to approach. 

2. You need to understand what your dogs triggers are - is it motion? If you are on a path and someone runs past, will your dog lunge? Or is it people approaching that freaks them out? Or both, all and more. 

3. What are your dogs' calming signals. Can you recognize when they are uncomfortable. 

Those kind of things help you to control your environment better. 

Then as far as people...
1. Understand as much as you want to think it, you may not be able to control other people. This may be okay in a quieter environment, with a few random strangers, but will not be okay at a festival, soccer game, pet store, etc. So you have to know you and know your dog and figure out what you both can deal with. 

2. Humor and kindness and a smile go a long way toward stopping people. Since 1992 I have been warning people off a dog in one way or another. Fact and logic are things that I like, but have found that not many people respond to! A barking, lunging dog aren't even enough to stop them! So put forth your most charming self. This is to help your dog, so suck it up and put the sour patch attitude away for a time that your dog is not involved. 

3. Because you have scanned your environment, you have much longer to warn people off. Use this to set yourself physically. 

4. Think of a great, firm but fair teacher you have had. Their way of handling people, their ability to make eye contact and stand tall - while I don't agree with a lot of what Cesar Millan does, what he tells you to do to your dog - do to other people - firm, tall, and someone who knows what they are doing. People respond to this body language. 

5. Body block - step in front of your dog. Do it before the person is there - 3 feet at the least. 

6. Use whatever canned message you have found to work. I use "she's shy" or "she's scared" and that works. People understand what it's like to be scared, more than they understand "she wants to rip your face off" because they can relate to that. There still may be people who will downplay it, but you are set up in front of your dog. 

7. If they still come at - which there will be someone who will - you have set yourself up in your environment - make sure in that set up you have given yourself an escape route. I will step in toward the person, making them back up and then swing around and exit. 

8. I also use a 4 foot leash so there isn't a lot of play on the lead for my dog to move forward on their own and wrap it shorter as needed - for example as I make the move into that person's space, I have the dog held back with my other arm backwards the distance of my arm - so the lunge would only get them to me, not farther. 

Last part - what you are doing with your dog. 
1. I make sure I am doing all this in an environment they can handle. I have not always done that well - wanting to expose them more than they have wanted to be or were ready for. Now I may go too far the other way in terms of being slow, but it still seems to work out well in the end. So there is a part of that that is desensitization. 

2. I am giving the dog a lot of feedback, verbally, with my body position and hands. Even if someone is talking to me, if my dog does something well - ignores something or makes eye contact with someone, whatever, I will interrupt to tell my dog nice job! using that high and happy voice. If I see they are getting tense, I can tell them easy with that lower, soothing voice. I can put hands on my dog to let them know I am with them, and also, again, use my body to stop them from being able to see something that we need to move away from. But I mark positives a ton so that I am constantly shaping the behavior that I desire from them. It is like when you are learning a new skill - imagine something you've never done and are anxious about - skydiving maybe. And the instructor doesn't say anything while you are putting on your equipment and getting on the plane...that's a lot more difficult for you than if they are giving you feedback. 

3. IF your dog will take treats from a stranger (I have had dogs that will not) and it helps, use them. It may just be that they see a person and you give them treats - it all depends on how you are doing the desensitization and work with them. Do not let a stranger tell your dog to sit - tell the person firmly that them approaching you is the behavior you want, nothing else. 

4. Look like an idiot for your dog. Be willing to work with them in a way that may look stupid but if it works for your dog, go ahead and do it. For my one dog, clapping and saying Hercules! Hercules! was her reward. I think what it did was take any residual anxiety I might have about a situation and rid it from me - thereby allowing her to relax and enjoy her accomplishments. 

5. Consider finding a handler/dog mentor team. An upbeat, smart person and a confident, well balanced dog can show us a lot and help your dog to have behaviors to model. 

Managing these dogs well means that when you are out, you are out for them, not for you.


----------



## gsdraven

What a great, well thought out post Jean! You put together all the little things that you learn to do when managing a shy, scared or reactive dog and explained it step by step!


----------



## bellamia

i say,'' shes still under training so no, sme other time maybe'' i dont feel the need to elaborate what kind of 'training'. the truth is that i dont want her to feel its ok to be petted by complete strangers. so when i say that some of them dont mind , go their way, and some (i can see) are wondering-what training? training to be agressive, bite work, vicious what , I dont care, since so many wrongly assume that gsd owners get gsds just to 'look' good. and that gsds are trained to be vicious, agressive, bitey etc. Wat a fallacy. where i live i have fought so hard to change their perception of this breed. When we first got Mia, she was the only gsd in the Whole neighbhorhood, 3 yrs ago. Now we have atleast 6 i personally know of and now everybody reluctantly admits that their original perception of the gsd was WRONG!
But noooo , no stranger is allowed to pet her, since she is in 'training'! training to be a clown


----------



## sashadog

So. I understand if you have an aggressive or fearful dog or even just a dog that doesn't appreciate being pet by strangers but why would you be against strangers petting your well socialized, friendly dog?? I see on here all the time about GSD owners wanting to form a better reputation and change the negative perception of the breed. Wouldn't that involve not telling everyone who asks to say hi to your dog that they can't? I never understood this mindset so I'm genuinely curious as to the motivation behind not wanting people to pet your friendly dogs. 

(Obviously this question excludes dogs whom being pet or interacted with is a liability.)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thanks, Jamie! I went back in and added a part about what you are doing with the dog/for the dog.


----------



## onyx'girl

How many dogs really liked to be pet by strangers? Most want it on their terms and not be forced. 
I think a GSD can represent best when it is under control, obedient and not reactive in a public situation, it shouldn't have to be petted to achieve that. And when I'm trying to "socialize" a reactive dog, the last thing I want is someone coming into her bubble. So I do what Jean posted(great post by the way!), otherwise I'm not helping my dog and possibly taking several steps back in our progress.


----------



## RebelGSD

One thing to say is that the dog is "not feeling well"

Also, there is nothing wrong with an iffy dog wearing a muzzle when it is impossible to avoid crowds. I had several unsafe forever fosters and I never had a bite because of proper management and introductions.


----------



## bellamia

sashadog, no no point is= whethr one lives in an upsacle, down scale, mountains, moon whatever, why wud one want a friendly gsd to be overtly friendly to strangers? i am blessed to live in a place where everything is gated contolled etc, but no i do not want my fool to be extra friendly to a stranger. One never knows. Having said that i know i have a friendly gsd so i know shes going to do no harm but a stranger does not need to know that! aloof is good. if she is not going to be 'aloof' on her own im going to pretend she is.


----------



## RebelGSD

Excellent post Jean, thank you!


----------



## Lakl

I see these type posts all the time, and it really surprises me that there are so many instances where people will just try to run up and pet your dog without your ok. Only when mine were small puppies would I get people trying to pet them without asking first. Since they have gotten big, I always get asked first, even though they are both very friendly. I don't understand people that think like this. I would never just walk up to a strange dog, especially a BIG dog, and try to pet it without the owner saying its ok!


----------



## Debbieg

Can we make Jean's post a stickie?:gsdsit::gsdsit:


----------



## DJEtzel

That is a very good post Jean. 

I love all of the responses to this, too. I just wish Frag's issues had been more fearful and basic, and easier to work with. We have been to two trainers (one also a behaviorist) about him(group classes + a behavior consult), and didn't get a lot accomplished with him because he was not consistent and what we could explain did not make much sense. Jean Dodds helped a little, and we've been able to make up our own theories about it and manage/treat those which seem to have worked, but they sound absolutely idiotic to most people and we look like fools with an aggressive dog we're in denial about or something. *le sigh*


----------



## JakodaCD OA

great post Jean, just wanted to reitterate what she said about kids not being able to read...Good point

Honestly around here, whether I have that vest on her or not, not many people even 'ask' to pet her, ok by me, and ok by her. Most people look at the big bad wolf, who shows absolutely no emotion really, when we encounter strangers and I guess just don't see that "waggy golden tail I wanna meet ya" type, so for the most part avoid physical contact with her. 

Home is a different story, she'd let an axe murderer in my house and probably lick them to death


----------



## Discoetheque

I have one overtly friendly GSD, one fairly friendly GSD, and a Pekingese who wants it on his own terms.

I used to worry about my overly open dog. When we go shopping or out on walks, she'll be in a heel next to me, and the moment someone goes "Ohhh...can I pet him/her?" (she's frequently mistaken to be male for some reason), she won't break that heel, but you can see her practically quivering with the anticipation of meeting this new person. And so when I give her the go-ahead, she's all about the love (she likes to rub on legs like a cat and lick hands) and she mumbles and "talks" to them and dances like a fool. 
I USED to worry. She has shown me that she's a decent judge of character and that happy-waggy-butt is not applicable to all strangers. She has delivered some warning barks to some and even did a bark and hold across the fence at our druggie neighbor. She's just an open dog, and since she does legitimately enjoy attention from anyone who will lavish it on her, I just always make sure she has a handle on her obedience when someone asks to pet.

My Peke is a different story. While not aggressive, he does have some pet peeves that always seem to be the thing people insist on wanting to do with a small dog, his main one being that he HATES being picked up. He also is not particular about being petted directly atop his head, nor does he like people putting their faces up to his. I'm always sure to warn for both of those when people ask if they can pet, and because the face thing has become an issue as of late for some reason I can't explain (not sure why people NEED to squish my Peke's face and make kissy faces at him), I don't allow people to kneel down to pet him anymore. 

Our last Pekingese was not well socialized at all. We had her from the time I was four until I was eighteen years old. And for her, well, she only had one eye, so that was a good deterrent from people wanting to pet, but for those who found it endearing and still wanted to touch her, we would just tell them that she was just not a friendly dog and we didn't want them to potentially be bitten. It was blunt enough to get the point across, illustrated that a bite was a possibility and that I was concerned enough with their safety to not take a chance. She had not ever actually bitten anybody, but was very leery of strangers, particularly as she got older, and I was not that hard up for anyone to like my one-eyed dog.


----------



## FG167

Danielle - I highly recommend taking him to Brenda Aloff and getting her opinion. She has is amazing at reading dogs (and also horses) and is also very blunt. She will be able to give you some things to do, things to work on and perhaps reasons he does what he does and what to expect. She did wonders for Madix and I - who was the "lunge and try to bite you as soon as you look like you might pet him" type.

ETA: I told people that wanted to pet him that we were training. Madix knew to give eye contact whenever someone made him nervous so it would actually look like training or I would throw in a Fuss! command as we were passing an interested party so that it was clear we were doing something...honestly though, I never had one person ignore my "no" to petting, it was probably the death stare that Madix would offer around my body block if I let him break eye contact...lol


----------



## katieliz

what a great and informative thread. can't add anything except that yes, brenda aloff is WON-DER-FUL.


----------



## vicky2200

People usually don't ask to pet Dakota in public, because we only take him to the vet or on walks. When they do we tell them flat out he is afraid of people and has bit before. That works. However, when people come to our house, sometimes that doesn't work. They insist on petting him. He growls. He hasn't bitten anyone since the first person years ago. But I will never understand WHY they pet him when I tell them he will bite them!


----------



## katieliz

oh vicki, i totally would not give dakota the opportunity to ever bite anyone in your home (or anywhere else actually), huge possibility there for a giant lawsuit, not to mention the possibility of him injuring someone and losing his life because of it. as you've seen, people can be so foolish sometimes and just don't listen when they're told something, even if it's for their own good.


----------



## DJEtzel

FG167 said:


> Danielle - I highly recommend taking him to Brenda Aloff and getting her opinion. She has is amazing at reading dogs (and also horses) and is also very blunt. She will be able to give you some things to do, things to work on and perhaps reasons he does what he does and what to expect. She did wonders for Madix and I - who was the "lunge and try to bite you as soon as you look like you might pet him" type.


Thank you for the recommendation. I will keep the name on hand. Frag has not been displaying any of the hostile growling for many months now, thankfully, and I like to hope it is because we got his allergies under control. We are working towards our GCG and it's going well, but under very controlled circumstances for my peace of mind. I don't think at this point he would growl at anyone in public stores, etc. and I'm positive he wouldn't jump straight to a bite, but I don't like risking it if it isn't necessary and in most cases, it's not. If I want someone to pet him, I can instruct them how to do so to set him up for success and he's fine. But if by chance it crops up in the future again, she will be the first on my list to call because I hate feeling like I can't take my dog anywhere for fear of him growling and embarrassing me/bein a liability.


----------



## Good_Karma

I can't really add to what Jean so comprehensively put together, but I will say that the line "I'm sorry, she's very shy" works wonderfully to stop people from trying to pet Rosa. Of course, the fact that Rosa usually gets behind me backs up my statement. I've never had anyone persist in trying to pet Rosa. If the person looks really disappointed, I will give them a treat that they can try to give her (which she will then spit out and only eat when I give it to her, lol).

With Niko, people do not ask to pet him. I don't get much closer that 15 - 20 feet from strangers, and we are focused on each other, clearly in training mode, and it seems like people understand this and don't try to interrupt us. If anyone did approach us, Niko would react and bark/possibly lunge (we are working on this) and the person would have to be a grade A fool to keep on coming. At which point I would drag Niko away. I don't think Niko would bite, but I don't take any chances.


----------



## sheep

Usually I don't mind my dog being approached, he's friendly to most of the strangers, but he can be very brute and jumpy, giving you one of those painful head bumps lol. Usually I warn the stranger that he's like that (although they can see by his jumpiness).

But well, due to having a few cases of stealing dogs in my country, I hesitate more at letting people know that my dog is friendly. I even find myself acting as if I'm a bit afraid of my dog walking near some people (like looking slightly stressed, holding the leash more firmly near me and calling my dog's name) so that they might think that the dog could be mean with them (but just with adult men not women or children).

But honestly, I would hesitate on approaching big dogs I do not know of. This is coz you never know what issue they have, and you could end up with a bad bite just for doing affectionate attention drawing noises (I've got snapped by a big dog coz of that once when I was younger).

The weirdest things that happened were once, a man caught us by surprise by suddenly appearing in front of us with his baby and just sticked her right on my dog's face. I didn't even notice him until then, and I was shocked that I did not know what to do! He said that it was for my dog to know her... Maybe he's looking forward to a dog biting his daughter to get rich from a lawsuit??
Another weird situation but not so extreme was that once, my dog was being very reactive towards another dog in the neighborhood. My partner was holding him while he was jumping and barking, and then a stranger passed by and made those affectionate attention drawing noises...

Somehow, it just seems that people either loves him, get really afraid of him (some people gets all stiff with eyes wide open as if they see a ghost at distance), or do really weird things in front of him...


----------



## debbiebrown

it all depends on the situation with Sam. if there are kids around and they see him they always seem to be attracted to him. i simple say "sorry kids, Sam isn't used to kids, and he is working and supposed to be paying attention to me" which is usually the case when we are in public, he is healing and doing Obedience and focusing on me. i just keep a close eye on my surroundings. lots of excuses you can use. he's working, he's not friendly, he doesn't like to be petted by strangers, or you can just turn and walk the other way, that usually gives a good hint. i find most people realize i am working with him keeping his attention., and don't bother. the kids are the ones that see a dog and want to pet..........


----------



## hunterisgreat

Jäger isn't fearful of a biter, but he is very aloof and will posture at people who unknowingly posture at him. I tell everyone talk to me first. Sometimes I actually teach someone what posturing is, and show them both how they trigger a reaction from jäger, and how they can approach and pet him without a reaction. He is very predictable in that way


----------



## oldbraincells

Well said *JeanKBBMMMAAN*..I wonder if not the handler's attitude is of issue more so than the dog's.
I am interpreting some strong animosity to others in general from some of the comments in this thread. All of which your dog will pickup and feed from and likely respond accordingly. We often fail to consider ourselves as the root catalyst of fault...just saying.

A simple smile while stating "Trixie is not feeling very well for company today, but thank you" should at least dissuade most and encourage friendly dialogue and set a good behavioral example for your dog..otherwise go with your 'karate chops and pepper spray' as your most effectual deterrent.

"Why does my dog act like I feel?"


----------



## Gretchen

I agree this is awkward. Especially if you have a really handsome dog! With children I always say NO, or put my hand up in a stay/stop gesture. With adults, I feel it out more. For women it is often a yes, especially if they themselves own dogs, or they are blonde and act fairly normal, my daughters are blonde and my dog has a good association. With men I must be more cautious, usually I say once my dog gets to know you, or if she shows an interest. There's been only a few times she's really warmed up to a strange man, and in talking to the men we've found out they've had large, or GSD dogs in the past.

But if I don't want to deal with anyone, I just say "No" as they approach, or "no" if they ask to pet. No explanations, I don't need to, whoever wants to pet and cannot make up their own explanations.


----------



## Debbieg

Benny is very good with children and I always lets them pet him, but try to instruct them a bit on the way to approach a dog. He is good with most women but not good with most men. It is all in the way they approach him. I can tell by the way Benny is acting whether he will be ok with the person and if I see him start to tense, I just tell them no.


----------



## Diego

I just tell people the truth...The dog is fine but I am not. If something goes wrong I am the one who is going to get sued and it is my Assets that will be lost....my dog will probably be fine but I dont want to take the chances of me losing $$ or even worse, my dog being put down. I had a family come up to me (Woman and her kids) and the kids were playing and everything was fine until the dad got out of his softball game and approached us with a bat in his hand...LOL...luckliy I caught it before things went bad but my dog protects and does not like strange men...The family told me "He is just doing his job, awesome dog"...yeah and if he would have bitten the dad in the face would you guys be saying that??? Nope, i would be getting hit with a lawsuit and facing putting my dog down. Sorry, just too risky for me. Most of the time, my dog tells them...always amazes me how parents just let their kids run up to any dog...yeah my dog like kids but how do they know that??


----------



## Zeeva

'she's not friendly'
'she may bite you'--this gets them away quickly
'she doesn't like strangers'
'please don't pet her. she doesn't know you and may get scared and snap'


----------



## OKGSD

My dog is very unpredictable when it comes to strangers approaching him. He is a 21 month old, un-nuetered Heidelberg, and is EXTREMELY protective. 

In fact, I have had to incidences while walking him where someone, a complete stranger to both of us, will approach in a friendly way with the whole "oooooooh my goooosh that is a beautiful dog.... hiii boyyyy" attitude. Jerry Lee becomes completely aggressive, snarling, growling, snapping, hair spiked, the whole nine yards. This is usually enough for the person to keep walking. I just apologize and tell them he doesn't like strangers.

At home it is a different story. Granted, when a person Jerry Lee does not know comes into the house it seems like Jerry Lee reacts based off of my attitude. For example, the only people I allow willingly into my house are obviously people I know (and i think Jerry understands this). Jerry is on guard for a bit (if he recognizes them he is friendly as can be), but after I "introduce" them via letting Jerry smell them and what not, a few minutes go by and Jerry seems to be ok. Granted, he is not by any means their best friend and reminds weary of them, but I know I don't have to worry about him attacking. 

All of that being said. I am EXTREMELY happy with the way Jerry Lee acts in public and in private. I do not want anyone getting close to me I do not know, and Jerry DOES NOT allow that. Yet he warms up to people somewhat quickly in a comfortable envoirment (i.e. at home, not while on a walk/run). It also seems that this breed has a remarkable memory as Jerry seems to remember people he as met before. I researched long and hard before I purchased a dog, and the GSD's faithfulness, loyalty, proctectiveness and intelligence are second to none... that is exactly why I chose to get one. 

Absolutely no regrets this far.


----------



## mebully21

any dog that acts uncontrollable and unpredictible in public is NOT a strong nerved dog, weak nerved dogs are the ones who put on a show of hackles,growling,barking,lunging etc.. a truly stable nerved confident dog shows None of those behaviors as they are truly confident and strong nerved.... while some people like a weak nerved dog acting like that and think that the dog is being protective, its not. the dog is being fearful and putting on a show to keep people away.. a stable gsd let alone any breed or mutt that is confident and has strong good genetics wont act like a fool in public..... 

you can always say your dog is in training please dont approach. that usually works


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky has some issues .the first being he has some pain in his right front joint and really weak pasturs. In the past 4 years he has become more "owy'. On vacation I was careful to instruct people on when they can approach. He fell in love w/one lady and really took to a ranger who was a former K-9 officer. he actually held his leash so that I could take a TC.Otherwise I really did not let people approach. Some of that was also I wanted away from people and just did not want to be bothered.


----------



## OKGSD

mebully21 said:


> any dog that acts uncontrollable and unpredictible in public is NOT a strong nerved dog, weak nerved dogs are the ones who put on a show of hackles,growling,barking,lunging etc.. a truly stable nerved confident dog shows None of those behaviors as they are truly confident and strong nerved.... while some people like a weak nerved dog acting like that and think that the dog is being protective, its not. the dog is being fearful and putting on a show to keep people away.. a stable gsd let alone any breed or mutt that is confident and has strong good genetics wont act like a fool in public.....
> 
> you can always say your dog is in training please dont approach. that usually works


Not sure what your credentials are, or who and what made you and expert judge, but my dog is a not uncontrollable. In fact in public he is fine. He just does not like being approached by people. He gets along with other dogs great - anywhere and anytime. Perhaps you do not want your dog acting protective or aggressive but I certainly do. He is a great guard dog. What good is a "strong nerved" dog, as you call it, who lets people approach. Perhaps YOUR dog acts like a fool in public. Keep your unwanted opinions to yourself.. I did not ask for it nor did I ask for you to critique my post. Thanks.


----------



## Zeeva

What's the worst? Drive by strokers...People who don't say a word to you at a petstore or on a walk and just stick their hand out while walking by in an attempt to feel their fur...

I like this thread


----------



## OKGSD

LOL drive by strokers!! I have never had anyone attempt that. Good stuff


----------



## llombardo

OKGSD said:


> Not sure what your credentials are, or who and what made you and expert judge, but my dog is a not uncontrollable. In fact in public he is fine. He just does not like being approached by people. He gets along with other dogs great - anywhere and anytime. Perhaps you do not want your dog acting protective or aggressive but I certainly do. He is a great guard dog. *What good is a "strong nerved" dog, as you call it, who lets people approach.* Perhaps YOUR dog acts like a fool in public. Keep your unwanted opinions to yourself.. I did not ask for it nor did I ask for you to critique my post. Thanks.


I have to agree somewhat with the original post that got this response. There is a difference between not like being approached and acting aggressive towards all people. I am no expert, but a GSD (or any other breed) should not act this way(aggressive). That is why the socialization part is so important. A GSD should be alert, aloof, etc. A solid strong nerved GSD should know the difference between a regular person and one that might not mean as well. For example at a petstore or at a park, people should be able to walk past the dog fairly close and the dog should ignore them...now if you are walking down a secluded path and someone approaches or jumps out I can see any dog reacting, because that person probably does not have the best intentions. All three of mine like people, but if for some reason they don't like someone I do take it into consideration because that is not a normal reaction from any of them.


----------



## Midnight12

My girl loves people and kids and I love this about her.


----------



## OKGSD

To each their own I suppose.

I was responding to the OP originally, thus no need for the response I got. 

I love the way my dog acts, he is friendly as can be to people he knows and aggressive with people he doesn't. Thats the way I raised him, I know about socialization and how to raise a dog. I raised Jerry Lee the way I wanted to raise him... around people I'm close to, not strangers at the pet store.


----------



## mebully21

if you dont want someone to respond OK then dont post.. you might like your dog to act aggressive and not let people approach, thats your own opinion, i went by the below post you made... a strong well balanced dog KNOWS the difference between friend vs danger.. the correct temperment dog does not respond the way your dog does to strangers that show no threats... you want your dog that way thats your choice, when my dogs are out in public they are trained to behave in a proper manner and not show any unnecessary aggression or act like fools to strangers.. i dont want my dogs representing their breeds in a foolish manner.. its bad enough there is BSL out there that wont allow certain breeds in certain cities/towns/states and i wont allow my dogs to add to the bad hype out there.. you want your dog to act a fool and be unpredictable to strangers thats your choice.. 



> My dog is very unpredictable when it comes to strangers approaching him. He is a 21 month old, un-nuetered Heidelberg, and is EXTREMELY protective.
> 
> In fact, I have had to incidences while walking him where someone, a complete stranger to both of us, will approach in a friendly way with the whole "oooooooh my goooosh that is a beautiful dog.... hiii boyyyy" attitude. Jerry Lee becomes completely aggressive, snarling, growling, snapping, hair spiked, the whole nine yards. This is usually enough for the person to keep walking. I just apologize and tell them he doesn't like strangers.
> 
> At home it is a different story. Granted, when a person Jerry Lee does not know comes into the house it seems like Jerry Lee reacts based off of my attitude. For example, the only people I allow willingly into my house are obviously people I know (and i think Jerry understands this). Jerry is on guard for a bit (if he recognizes them he is friendly as can be), but after I "introduce" them via letting Jerry smell them and what not, a few minutes go by and Jerry seems to be ok. Granted, he is not by any means their best friend and reminds weary of them, but I know I don't have to worry about him attacking.
> 
> All of that being said. I am EXTREMELY happy with the way Jerry Lee acts in public and in private. I do not want anyone getting close to me I do not know, and Jerry DOES NOT allow that. Yet he warms up to people somewhat quickly in a comfortable envoirment (i.e. at home, not while on a walk/run). It also seems that this breed has a remarkable memory as Jerry seems to remember people he as met before. I researched long and hard before I purchased a dog, and the GSD's faithfulness, loyalty, proctectiveness and intelligence are second to none... that is exactly why I chose to get one.
> 
> Absolutely no regrets this far.


----------



## mebully21

Ok- if you read my post i didnt call you a fool... i said i dont want my dogs acting like fools.. obviously you have WAY more experience then me as a trainer...


----------



## llombardo

OKGSD said:


> To each their own I suppose.
> 
> I was responding to the OP originally, thus no need for the response I got.
> 
> I love the way my dog acts, he is friendly as can be to people he knows and aggressive with people he doesn't. Thats the way I raised him, I know about socialization and how to raise a dog. I raised Jerry Lee the way I wanted to raise him... around people I'm close to, not strangers at the pet store.


This is really not what the GSD is suppose to be. Its fine that you want him like that, but if he ever bites anyone..how will you feel? The way he is could cause lots of problems down the road for you and him. If that is the way you raised him, that is your choice, but he should not be brought into the public acting this way. Why even have him around strangers then? What if he bites a little kid that comes running at him? These things do happen. I have been to GSD clubs that the dogs had to be muzzled for training, whether they were DA or HA didn't matter to me, I thought it was a dangerous situation, which I would not subject my dogs or myself too...Its just something to think about ..whether he's aggressive to strangers or not does not mean that he will protect you when it comes down to it. Have you ever taken him to training or talked to a trainer about his behavior?


----------



## codmaster

OKGSD said:


> Not sure what your credentials are, or who and what made you and expert judge, but my dog is a not uncontrollable. In fact in public he is fine. He just does not like being approached by people. He gets along with other dogs great - anywhere and anytime. Perhaps you do not want your dog acting protective or aggressive but I certainly do. He is a great guard dog.* What good is a "strong nerved" dog, as you call it, who lets people approach.* Perhaps YOUR dog acts like a fool in public. Keep your unwanted opinions to yourself.. I did not ask for it nor did I ask for you to critique my post. Thanks.


 

*"who lets people approach?"* - are you suggesting that a dog should not let people approach you when you are out walking with your dog?

*The sidewalk is yours - I guess?*

That is really amazing - I think I will tell my guy that!!!!! If he listens, then we will certainly have more exciting walks!

Just out of curiosity - Have you ever read the GSD standard?

If not, look for the words *"Aloof but APPROACHABLE"* - just for the heck of it!


----------



## SueDoNimm

llombardo said:


> . A GSD should be alert, aloof, etc. A solid strong nerved GSD should know the difference between a regular person and one that might not mean as well. For example at a petstore or at a park, people should be able to walk past the dog fairly close and the dog should ignore them...now if you are walking down a secluded path and someone approaches or jumps out I can see any dog reacting, because that person probably does not have the best intentions. All three of mine like people, but if for some reason they don't like someone I do take it into consideration because that is not a normal reaction from any of them.


I completely agree. My dog is fine with people walking down the street and stopping to talk, but as soon they step into the yard uninvited, he is alert and will bark until I tell him it's OK. I've only heard him growl at someone once, and it was when my daughter and I were walking him and a man popped up over a hill and yelled to us. He perceived it as a threat and it could have been, but I told him it was OK when I heard what the man wanted and he stopped and was fine. I'd hate to have to worry about him being aggressive to every stranger we passed. I'm glad he's smart enough to know the difference.




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Freestep

OKGSD said:


> I love the way my dog acts, he is friendly as can be to people he knows and aggressive with people he doesn't. Thats the way I raised him, I know about socialization and how to raise a dog. I raised Jerry Lee the way I wanted to raise him... around people I'm close to, not strangers at the pet store.


Enjoy your lawsuits!


----------



## OKGSD

Thank you for everyone's opinion :smirk: They're not going to change Jerry Lee though.


----------



## llombardo

OKGSD said:


> Thank you for everyone's opinion :smirk: They're not going to change Jerry Lee though.


Its not an opinion, its a FACT. Its not only Jerry Lee that needs changing:headbang: It starts with the owner, that is suppose to guide him and protect him. You are going to end up getting him in big trouble...I feel bad for the dog and whoever comes into contact with him


----------



## Twyla

OKGSD said:


> My dog is very unpredictable when it comes to strangers approaching him. He is a 21 month old, un-nuetered Heidelberg, and is EXTREMELY protective.
> 
> _Unpredictable is bad with this breed, shows loss of control._
> 
> In fact, I have had to incidences while walking him where someone, a complete stranger to both of us, will approach in a friendly way with the whole "oooooooh my goooosh that is a beautiful dog.... hiii boyyyy" attitude. Jerry Lee becomes completely aggressive, snarling, growling, snapping, hair spiked, the whole nine yards. This is usually enough for the person to keep walking. I just apologize and tell them he doesn't like strangers.
> 
> _Without a reason for this behavior, completely unwarranted. Behavior described is symptomatic of Fear/Human Aggression. Giving all the signals to stay away and being rewarded for it by the human walking away._
> 
> At home it is a different story. Granted, when a person Jerry Lee does not know comes into the house it seems like Jerry Lee reacts based off of my attitude. For example, the only people I allow willingly into my house are obviously people I know (and i think Jerry understands this). Jerry is on guard for a bit (if he recognizes them he is friendly as can be), but after I "introduce" them via letting Jerry smell them and what not, a few minutes go by and Jerry seems to be ok. Granted, he is not by any means their best friend and reminds weary of them, but I know I don't have to worry about him attacking.
> 
> _For a balanced dog, there shouldn't be a worry about the dog attacking in the first place._
> 
> All of that being said. I am EXTREMELY happy with the way Jerry Lee acts in public and in private. I do not want anyone getting close to me I do not know, and Jerry DOES NOT allow that.
> 
> _It shouldn't be up to Jerry to allow anything, it isn't his decision to make._
> 
> Yet he warms up to people somewhat quickly in a comfortable envoirment (i.e. at home, not while on a walk/run).
> 
> _He warms up to people quickly in his home due to no stress factors ie comfortable environment. Out on a walk, not on his home turf, his stress is through the roof and you get the behavior you are seeing._
> 
> It also seems that this breed has a remarkable memory as Jerry seems to remember people he as met before. I researched long and hard before I purchased a dog, and the GSD's faithfulness, loyalty, proctectiveness and intelligence are second to none... that is exactly why I chose to get one.
> 
> Absolutely no regrets this far.


I sincerely hope you have no future regrets as well. What you have described is a bite waiting to happen. If you haven't spoken with a trainer, I strongly urge you to. 

A well balanced GSD that just watches, is aloof, and not doing the berserk dance is just as much a deterrent as one who is uncontrollable due to fear. Just much more safer for those passing by, himself and you.


----------



## angryrainbow

OKGSD said:


> To each their own I suppose.
> 
> I was responding to the OP originally, thus no need for the response I got.
> 
> I love the way my dog acts, he is friendly as can be to people he knows and aggressive with people he doesn't. Thats the way I raised him, I know about socialization and how to raise a dog. I raised Jerry Lee the way I wanted to raise him... around people I'm close to, not strangers at the pet store.


I feel like you're giving your dog too much freedom. You should be deciding who is friend or foe, who is worth barking at, ect. Not your dog.. What if he decides your neighbor is someone to be concerned of? Or your mother/grandmother/little niece? 

Curiosity and alertness is ok, but imo he shouldn't react until someone or you give him a reason to. But the situation is also very important, I live in a rural area and my dog will give a 'boof' if someone sneaks up on us (our walks are early morning / late at night, so it's dark out). But he will never lunge, pull or continue barking unless I tell him to. And even then it's just a big show, I could tell him Ok and he won't look at the target once more. I can still walk him through the busy streets of Seattle without him being concerned one bit, so every little thing in the environment counts.

I'm glad you're happy with him though. My dog is aloof so even if people try to do 'drive by' pets he won't give them the time of day. He isnt a big pet/pat lover, he likes being held and cuddled. But I usually tell people hes in training and to please not approach us.


----------



## CarrieJ

*waves* Hi Danielle!
It's ok to tell people "She/He's not friendly" Personally, I get kinda gushy with the person and slightly/subtly block them and talk to THEM. This reduces their excitement at meeting my dog long enough for her to relax and sniff them.
She's not a gregarious "pet me" dog but she's not aggressive. Alice doesn't have the best nerves and working on my own confidence as a handler has really improved her. Does that make sense? It goes back to that old "the leash is a telegraph" line of thinking.

I take her out a lot expose her to many different situations as much as possible. Gar does too.
The best experience of my life when my behaviorist boss was leaving one day; made it a point to walk back inside the building to tell me how "good she was" at my friend's military funeral. Lots of police officers, soldiers, and other GSDs (K9s from local cities) and the harleys of the Patriot Guard.
I work hard for those moments.

*popping into the OFF TOPIC THREAD JACK* for a moment. That poor dog sounds like a dog that was dumped at my job this week. An eight year old fear aggressive dog traded for a girlfriend and someone elses kid.
And, she's very sweet. Just a fearful biter.


----------



## Jag

OKGSD- have you read the laws in your state for having a 'dangerous dog'? It doesn't sound like your dog is being protective, but rather it's fearful. PLEASE get some help with training. The consequences of your dog biting someone are severe in your state... and you could lose your dog.


----------



## codmaster

OKGSD said:


> Not sure what your credentials are, or who and what made you and expert judge, but my dog is a not uncontrollable. In fact in public he is fine. He just does not like being approached by people. He gets along with other dogs great - anywhere and anytime. Perhaps you do not want your dog acting protective or aggressive but I certainly do. He is a great guard dog. What good is a "strong nerved" dog, as you call it, who lets people approach. Perhaps YOUR dog acts like a fool in public. Keep your unwanted opinions to yourself.. I did not ask for it nor did I ask for you to critique my post. Thanks.


 
*You can't be serious, right? Just having fun with all of us, right?*

*Your supposed attitude did give me a nice Holiday laugh, thanks!*


----------



## OKGSD

Thank you once again for all of your alls' negative opinions, sarcastic comments, and otherwise useless thoughts.. still not going to change a thing!!


----------



## harmony

DJEtzel said:


> When you have an aggressive/fearful dog, or one that you don't want pet/doesn't want or like to be pet and people are interested in interacting?
> 
> Reading a few threads recently I realized that there are a lot more nippy/aggressive/fearful dogs owned here than I thought with great owners managing them.
> 
> So when you're out in public with your dog that you don't want pet for whatever reason, what do you tell people? Do you not care and just sound rude? Do you try to explain it? Lie?
> 
> As most of you know, Frag has had weird aggression issues in the past, none involving lunging/snapping/biting, and only growling, but still not something I would ever let get to the point, so when we're out in public I do not let strangers pet him. I'm finding it more difficult to convey my reasoning to them, and it's getting on my last nerve. If I don't reason, they don't listen. I don't want to come off as a complete witch before they do anything wrong, but they will do something wrong if I don't have a great reason and I don't want that happening. Just don't want to put Frag in the situation, even if he appears absolutely fantastic with strange people now.
> 
> Usually conversations in public go something like this...
> 
> Them: "Oh, pretty dog, what's his name?"
> Me: "Frag" (apparently this is permission for them to pet my dog..)
> Them: *reaches to pet*
> Me: Please don't pet my dog. *body blocking/moving*
> Them: "Why not?"
> 
> Then I either say he doesn't like to be pet and they freak out saying he's aggressive (which I don't want people to think), or I'll say that he has allergies and can't be pet and they condescendingly question it while I want to punch them in their face.
> 
> I don't put myself in the position to be approached by many, usually I walk away when I see their interest, but when I do it's so annoying and frustrating. I'd prefer not to be a witch about it, but it's hard to find the right way not to.
> 
> So what's everyone else's line?


Oh my I will give a complete training issue to kids and even adults if I have to. Muzzle works great if you have a fear dog too. I can never see the point of losing everything you have over a dog.


----------



## llombardo

OKGSD said:


> Thank you once again for all of your alls' negative opinions, sarcastic comments, and otherwise useless thoughts.. still not going to change a thing!!


Do you really think that these are negative opinions and people are useless on here(some have owned GSD's longer then you are alive)? I *DARE* you to go talk to a behaviorist or a REAL trainer to see what there thoughts are. Then while you are at it, read the standard for a GSD. Your dog is fearful and fearful dogs bite. Take your dog to go get evaluated for schutzhund....see what they think. But thats okay, because that is what YOU want.

Here is some of the breed standard for your reading pleasure
The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, *but not hostile,* expression, self-confidence and a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships. *The dog must be approachable, quietly standing its ground and showing confidence and willingness to meet overtures without itself making them.*


----------



## KatsMuse

OKGSD said:


> *My dog is very unpredictable *when it comes to strangers approaching him. He is a 21 month old, un-nuetered Heidelberg, and is EXTREMELY protective.
> 
> *In fact, I have had to incidences while walking him where someone, a complete stranger to both of us, will approach in a friendly way* with the whole "oooooooh my goooosh that is a beautiful dog.... hiii boyyyy" attitude. Jerry Lee becomes completely aggressive, snarling, growling, snapping, hair spiked, the whole nine yards. This is usually enough for the person to keep walking. I just apologize and tell them he doesn't like strangers.
> 
> At home it is a different story. Granted, when a person Jerry Lee does not know comes into the house it seems like *Jerry Lee reacts based off of my attitude*. For example, the only people I allow willingly into my house are obviously people I know (and i think Jerry understands this). Jerry is on guard for a bit (if he recognizes them he is friendly as can be), but after I "introduce" them via letting Jerry smell them and what not, a few minutes go by and Jerry seems to be ok. Granted, he is not by any means their best friend and reminds weary of them, but I know I don't have to worry about him attacking.
> 
> All of that being said. I am EXTREMELY happy with the way Jerry Lee acts in public and in private. I do not want anyone getting close to me I do not know, and Jerry DOES NOT allow that. _Yet he warms up to people somewhat quickly in a comfortable envoirment (i.e. at home_, *not while on a walk/run*). It also seems that this breed has a remarkable memory as Jerry seems to remember people he as met before. I researched long and hard before I purchased a dog, and the GSD's faithfulness, loyalty, proctectiveness and intelligence are second to none... that is exactly why I chose to get one.
> 
> Absolutely no regrets _this far._


I have no idea why you are so upset. This is a public forum and we all talk to each other about dog behaviors. And no, we don't always agree. 

You put it out there that your dog is very unpredictable, has shown aggression to at least two (2) friendly people that thought your dog was just beautiful, and that your dog is only comfortable at home...not while on a walk or run (public places).

_You chimed in on the thread with your story and opinion as to why you *like this sort of behavior from your dog*._. Some people didn't agree with you that this is acceptable behavior from a well trained, socialized GSD.

IMO, maybe you should reconsider any future posts containing personal info/thoughts about what you think is acceptable behavior, in case you get responses that don't agree with your thoughts? And, it seems to upset you?

I say this only because YOU WILL get responses...some you won't like. Happens to everyone.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## codmaster

My how negative we all are here! Person has a GSD who goes bonkers when a friendly person approaches him - why should anyone who loves the breed get the least bit upset about that?

We should forget the standard that says a GSD should be fearless "AND APPROACHABLE!".

He seems to like having such a poor temperamented dog who is seemingly (as much as we can tell from the OP description) an extreme FEAR Agression dog!

Let us hope that at least he is not breeding this dog! and thus perpetuating such an obvious (from his own description!) example of a FA GSD.


----------



## bunchoberrys

@ OKGSD....I truly hope that if you are ever out in public with your dog, that nothing happens to you in which may ever be in need for medical attention, or in need of any help from the police or possible bystander. Thats what happend to this gentleman. He needed emergency attention and no one could approach because of the his dog "was just trying to protect him". Just food for thought........
NY Cop Shoots Lunging Pitbull In East Village - YouTube


----------



## prockerb

bunchoberrys said:


> @ OKGSD....I truly hope that if you are ever out in public with your dog, that nothing happens to you in which may ever be in need for medical attention, or in need of any help from the police or possible bystander. Thats what happend to this gentleman. He needed emergency attention and no one could approach because of the his dog "was just trying to protect him". Just food for thought........
> NY Cop Shoots Lunging Pitbull In East Village - YouTube


Man I just seen the video. My heart just stoped, and made me wanted to cry.


----------



## Shona

KatsMuse said:


> I have no idea why you are so upset. This is a public forum and we all talk to each other about dog behaviors. And no, we don't always agree.
> 
> You put it out there that your dog is very unpredictable, has shown aggression to at least two (2) friendly people that thought your dog was just beautiful, and that your dog is only comfortable at home...not while on a walk or run (public places).
> 
> _You chimed in on the thread with your story and opinion as to why you *like this sort of behavior from your dog*._. Some people didn't agree with you that this is acceptable behavior from a well trained, socialized GSD.
> 
> IMO, maybe you should reconsider any future posts containing personal info/thoughts about what you think is acceptable behavior, in case you get responses that don't agree with your thoughts? And, it seems to upset you?
> 
> I say this only because YOU WILL get responses...some you won't like. Happens to everyone.
> Just a suggestion.


I tell my boy to focus. When people hear me say that they don't bother us and if they do say anything I tell them he's training. Which isn't a lie but he's very standoffish. He gets nervous when people approach him but I can stand and have a conversation with someone who is a stranger to him and he will sit next to me. After a few minutes he will start moving closer and closer to the other person. I always carry treats and when he gets close enough to the person they will give him a treat. He has gotten much better with adults doing it this way.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Going back to the original question. I had a variety of answers . I actually always was on the lookout for the out of the blue grab the GSD guy. As a result I was apt to say to people 50ft away. "She's not really feeling well today" or" She's a little hyper today so we need to keep moving." My least favorite but often used was "Daisy is not around children much and gets very excited so petting is a bad idea." 
I usually took Daisy to parks ,fields ,farm roads all when no body else was there.I really spent alot of time managing but learned how to do it . 
W/ Lucky who has some shoulder and hip problems I watch that carefully if we are out and I also let people know up front if they can or cant. While on vacation an older gentleman was slowly walking toward us and he kept giving us looks and gesturing w/ jhis hands. I explained Luck wouldnt charge him and we would wait to cross the bridge till he and his friend were over it. I explained that Lucky was ok but nervous too. He ignored his friend who was saying OH go pet him it will be good, Thank god the guy had better sense then his friend and did as I requested.BTW Lucky has some fear issues which have gotten better. It was a fluke we were the only rented cabin at the time and I swear it was 7:30am on a wedensday . Lucky for the most part tolerates petting but I'm very paranoid about having people touch my dog.


----------



## debbiebrown

i have a dog like this, although with alot of training and conditioning and going to tons of places with him, he still does not like strange people appraoching him. even with a vest on as Diane had showed people still want to come see him, especially kids. when i seeing the kids approaching i am thankful they ask if they can pat my dog, and i just tell them sorry guys he's not used to kids, and i simply turn and walk away. with adults if they want to stop and chat i do that and keep some distance, just tell them he is in training and is supposed to be paying attention to me and i put him in an obedience command give him an occasional treat, talk to the stranger in a happy friendly voice. after a few minutes if i see he is comfortable and he makes the decision to go sniff, i will say just ignore him and let him sniff. i can't pass up the opportunity if he decides he wants to sniff someone, that means he's curious and the sniff without anyone forcing themselves on him will help his confidence. however, i am good at reading people to, and if some says "oh dogs like me" and still approach i say sorry we need to head home, and simply turn and walk away calmly. definitely, avoiding putting him in situation that he's not comfortable in with stupid people that force themselves on him.

i do not hide him away and avoid public places, never have, he's always been involved from day one with classes, agility, Ob training, tracking, always around people. in Club training we always set him up in different senarios with people. and it works well. its never ending. he has come a long way, and its all in how i handle things with him, learning how to read your dog, how you act, and alot Of obedience and focus.


----------



## Jenna&Me

I haven't read all the posts but gather there has been some disagreement.

My last girl Miki was a fear biter, very highly strung, hated other dogs and could be snappy around other people. We didn't take her out in public, it was too stressful for her and us. Not saying this is the right thing to do but it worked for us. She loved us to bits but it took me a long time to trust her. We did eventually in her last year make it possible for her to meet people in our home. Outside while she sees us interacting with them and give her time to calm down. Under our supervision visitors would give her favourite food, roast chicken. We got to know when she was calm enough to accept this and like all dogs she still wanted to be with people.

It really is hard to live with a dog like that but I loved her to bits all the same. You still have to think of others safety though, a fearful dog is unpredictable. Miki was never allowed around children no matter the circumstances she had a strange fear of them as well.

There are alot of very experienced people on this forum with all sorts of dogs. I was protective of Miki and still am even though she has gone now. But I do accept that not everyone felt the same way about her but they didn't get the opportunity to know her like I do.


----------



## debbiebrown

it takes ALOT of hard work and conditioning with FA dogs. some people just don't have the time to work with them and are fearful themselves of someone getting bitten. the key is to learn the dogs threshold and slowly carefully work with it. thankfully through some great group training and proper exposure i can read Sam and control things so he is at ease. not saying he is 100% most FA dogs can not be 100% especially if its a genetic trait. but, i am proud and happy that with work and determination Sam has come further than i ever thought. somehow, i think they pick up on owners being fearful of situations and it makes them more nervous. they are all individuals and have different triggers, takes a good trainer to observe the owner and dog and alot of hard work which is followed through for the lifetime of the dog.


----------



## Jenna&Me

I agree totally Debbie

I went from a dream girl to one who was not quite as she should be. I didn't expect it and I was not up to the task. Home training wih a professional helped heaps but if I had known more at the start she might have been very different. And could have been so very different with someone more experienced.

She has gone over the rainbow bridge now and I still miss and love her. The only thing that helps is that if she had gone to another owner they might not have had the patience and she would have ended up being just tossed away.

My current puppy is so different initially but she is also benifitting from everything I learned from the last.


----------



## debbiebrown

i don't think most general people are equipt to take on an FA dog. its a learning experience and something that can be very frustrating and time consuming. there just aren't alot of homes that would be willing to do what it takes to get them to a better place. the biggest part is finding a good experienced trainer that has total insight on whats going on, and up to the owner to follow through with the conditioning and taking all the advice and rolling with it. none of us seek out a pup like this, they are out there, and thank god there are people who want to keep them, love them, and do whats best for them with proper training and work, work, work.


----------



## Jenna&Me

Even with the professional it didn't all work for us.

We did the home and work stuff then the trainer recommended a group thing. Total disaster ofr all of us. Miki barked for an hour staight she was so stressed about the other dogs.

Home she was OK out a nightmare.

We didn't start the training till she was about 7 months old though and that was the biggest problem. Far too late.


----------



## Zisso

My girl is very insecure with strangers. I manage her carefully when out in public. 

That starts with using the right tools for our situation. For Nadia, I use the Halti head collar, (and a back up collar) so that I have total control of what her mouth does. She is a nipper. Then out on a walk through town, I am hyper aware of our surroundings; what side people walk on, people approaching from behind, other dogs off leash and all of the endless unexpected possibilities. People walking out of shops. Bicycles, skate boards, Kids!

Because she is a nipper in many situations, I am very careful. She is, in a sense, a liability. It is my responsibility to protect her and the public at the same time. I do not see her as hard to manage. Her OB is sweet and she is a love. I just take every precaution to prevent troublesome issues.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Really good book about a GSD who was raised from a small pup who had fear issues. The book is Dont Give up on that Dog. I read it on vacation and am reading Calming Signals right now. The first book was great for strategies and ways to introduce new situations and with calming signals its a great way to help me know when my dog is becoming anxious.


----------



## pepperlee3

I have a problem that seems to be getting worse lately. We have two German Shepherds both three years old. Bear is the male and Sasha is. The female. I have absolutely no issues with Sasha. She is a loving dog and a pleasure to be around, very affectionate. Bear has recently become aggressive to family members, namely my 28 year old stepson who lives with us, as well as people who have been in the house a number of times. He doesn't mind them coming in the house but for no reason if they are moving he will start barking, has jumped and nipped family members. I am at a total loss!! He has never done this before. He is not provoked in any way! Imam fearful because we have small grandchildren, but he has never bothered them at all! I am at my wits end! Can someone help?


----------



## Debbieg

I think the first thing to do is have a vet give Bear a check up to rule out any physical reasons for the behavior change. 

Have you had Bear since he was a pup and is this behavior a sudden change?Has there been changes in his living situations?

Is there a pattern to Bears barking and nipping; something in the way people behave around him that seems to cause it. 
Sorry for having more questions than answers.

Benny has had these type of reactions in certain situations, ( mostly with men) since he was pup and it is just part of his temperament, but with training and the maturity that came now that he is three he has gotten better.

If a vet rules out physical causes, maybe a good trainer/ behaviorist can help.


----------



## chelle

Apology in advance -- normally I read every single post before responding, but I'm tired and lazy tonight so have not.

To answer to the original question without knowing 98% of the responses... 

I weigh things. Bailey just does not like some people, especially those who reach over his head. Since that is what the vast majority of youngish kids tend to do, (try to pat atop the head,) I just cut to the chase and tell them my dog bites. My dog has never bit anyone but that's beside the point. I don't want him to have any kind of bite record, so I tell them that.

Adults and older kids are fine because they listen. If they don't try to reach over him or get too "in-his-face" right off the bat, he is fine. He just doesn't like to be overwhelmed by strangers too much too fast. 

So, basically, if I have any doubts, I just tell people that he bites.


----------



## hunterisgreat

I explain to people how to approach dogs and then they interact. Hopefully the learn something and approach all dogs that way


----------



## PreciousSister

We've only had our Trooper a week but already i can tell he is very aloof with strangers,he gets a lot of attention ,as where we live in PA you dont really see GSDs in the
Petsmart or walking in the getgo parking lot..mostly the ones you see are working K9s. I know by just watching his body he is not fond of people just coming up to grab and pet him ( i wouldnt either) .So far we haven't had that problem since he is already so big (68 lb) most people ask. We have a yellow ribbon on his leash in public which usually instigates people to ask why.." because hes in training" which isnt a lie ;they usually understand this ,just tell me he is pretty and move on. He isnt used to small children so if they ask to pet him i tell their parents no they may not and politely walk away..i dont want to push him to fast with kids as they can be much more obtrusive than 'some' adults. Those adults who do ask to pet him ..some that is; I tell them " let him sniff you first,and please dont go straight for his head" he may sniff them once but only three strangers has he let pet him.One was a very nice police officer .Iv also noticed when asking him to "sitz" ( we decided on tradition with training him) when in public people tend to steer away...i guess a dog whos being trained in german is incentive not to run up and pet him. I want him aloof to strangers but not scared or aggressive to them. Just my two cents  . 


Sent from Troopers Human


----------



## debbiebrown

true that weak nerved dogs are the ones who have issues with strangers and things in public. this is why focus and training are so important. you need to be on the ball with the surroundings. gaining your dogs trust and redirecting things through fucus etc help. with Sam, i usually will make the decision to approach people taking the lead. then he knows i am in control of the situation. when i get to someone i will make him sit and have a conversation with them in a happy calm voice. i do tell them he doesn't like to be petted by strangers, but if he wants to smell them i let him, but just because a dog wants to smell someone doesn't mean they want to be petted. although it is good that they are curious to smell and it means they are not in fearful mode.


----------



## RugerandZiva

My male is gigantic so very few people want to pet him unless they know him well. He goes off leash everywhere and people are very intimidated by him. He's an aloof dog who's never acted aggressive in a public social situation but I still ask anyone who wants to pet him to pet his back not his head.


----------



## codmaster

RugerandZiva said:


> My male is gigantic so very few people want to pet him unless they know him well. He goes off leash everywhere and people are very intimidated by him. He's an aloof dog who's never acted aggressive in a public social situation but I still ask anyone who wants to pet him to pet his back not his head.


 
How does he react if some stranger does try to pet him on top of his head? 

Reason i ask is that my male GSD reacts differently to different people - most he doesn't mind at all and doesn't even seem to notice it as he is being friendly.

With a few people he will move his head so as to keep his nose near their hand - not aggressivelly or shying away as his body doesn't move. He just throws his head back as if to keep an eye on their hand.


----------



## Beckch

I actively approach people on the street to pet my 6 month old GSD. I want him to be balanced and socialized with both dogs and people. I completely understand if someone has a dog that has fear issues with new situations/people/dogs, but as I have read on previous posts - if you have a mentally healthy, well balanced dog, why wouldn't you want them to meet and greet and have all kinds of different experiences? I believe this helps to create a well adjusted individual. A well balanced (non-fearful) dog is a happy dog and that's all I want for my dog. So, yes - I will go out of my way to interact with various people, dogs and situations and I think this is helping my boy to reach his great potential (which is the moon).


----------



## TommyB681

unless its someone I know I tell people not to pet my dog. If I dont know you or your dog I dont want the person running up or approaching me out of the blue. That goes outside dog situations too. Just because every person on the block doesnt pet the dog wont make it aggressive or un-socialized


----------



## Hector3

I just tell people my dog is not friendly, so don't get too close now.


----------



## mego

If someone asks and they don't look sketchy to me or like a complete moron, sometimes I will say 'yes you can pet her, but please don't touch her ears", but some people that I would rather not touch her (usually people that are half drunk or causing issues in our evening walks) I tell them that they are not allowed to pet her because she is training or does not like to be approached.

Some people use the question "does she bite" as a way of asking if they can pet her, and to them I usually say "I am not sure" so that they don't want to pet her anymore. Unless it's a child, when they ask that I say "no, she's friendly, let me put her in a sit first" because I let children pet her always since she LOVES children and I dont want kids to grow up being afraid of dogs.


----------



## LeoRose

I don't bother with trying to explain Ilka's reactivity. I always tell people, and kids especially, since she _really_ doesn't like strange children, to stay back. I just say "I'm sorry, but she's not always friendly".


----------



## blackshep

I tell them she's a bit reactive so to please keep thier distance. It's doesn't help though. I've had people say "Oh that's ok, ALL dogs like me, or ALL dogs like my dog" and then they act surprised that she reacted. *rolleyes*

It's really hard to train and socialize in a public setting because of this, and I live in the country, so it's either take my chances that something will happen with another dog if I take her out, or keep her more isolated, which does not help either.

I've been doing some classes to work specifically on her reactivity, and I *think* we're having some small successes. My dog is actually more over-excited than anything, but it's really hard to work at keeping her under her threshold when nobody respects her personal bubble.

But yeah, people on the street are freaking hopeless! You can tell them, but they still don't listen half the time.


----------



## LoveSea

I know this thread is a little old....

My dog nipped someone on a walk & my trainer told me that from then on walks are just walks & that I need to kindly tell people "he does not greet well". I think the muzzle that he now wears on walks also helps. People appreciate the honesty & they certainly don't want to be bitten!

A dog needs it's personal space respected. As long as you keep walking them around people, but don't let them pet your dog they will surely stay socialized. Dogs often feel threatened or the need to protect you if a stranger approaches & reaches out to pet them.

My dog had a history of abuse & neglect before I adopted him, so he is unpredictable.


----------



## angryrainbow

yes. I'm glad you are continuing to take him out for socialization. My dog, although he was socialized very well as a pup, has stranger danger. Hasn't nipped but will back up and bark. I tell people he is in training, and they usually leave us alone. This way they see that not all people want to pat them and rub their head, another rule is to not linger as that is just waiting for something bad to happen. 

And of course your dog will surprise you someday! I was finishing up a hike with my dog, when a car pulled into the trail head, tried to rush my guy into the car but before I knew it, their doors opened and 3 kids and a little dog bombarded us. I dropped his leash cause they were on top of him in a second.. he sat and started licking their faces and ignored the dog. Sure made me proud. 

Goodluck with him!


----------



## shilorio

I normally feel super embarrassed and just say, "he's just loud" . And keep walking.
He only barks once in a while. 
But I hate it when people have snide comets.. 
It makes me feel terrible .


----------



## Draugr

I avoid proximity with people. I avoid taking him out, period, but the last time I did, I had him wearing a muzzle. He's trained to wear one without issue.

The muzzle is generally a signal people take to "back off."


----------



## MichaelE

I don't want strangers petting Lisl. I've had people attempt to approach us on walks. I will firmly say "Don't approach the dog, she is not friendly to all strangers" And that is the truth.

Anyone I've had to say that to stop dead in their tracks.


----------



## Waffle Iron

Most people in my situation are usually smart enough to ask before they try to pet my GSD. In general however, she'll be indifferent toward strangers unless they try to grab at her or pet her. Then it's a no-no. A good example would be a person I was talking to wanted to pet my GSD. Before I even uttered a vowel, he knelt in front of her, stared right into her eyes, and shot his hand toward her. Bad move, lol...

Needless to say I didn't think he could jump back that quick. But my GSD was pretty vocal about that being a bad move.


----------



## Amurphy26

Not sure where everyone is located but I'm starting to see other people use this.
http://www.yellowdoguk.co.uk
It might take a while for the general public to get it but I'm so fed up of other dog owners letting their 'friendly' dog run up to my reactive dog I'll try anything!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NDrugerGSD

I am a fairly new owner of a gsd. I have a 1.5 year old male. He has been well socialized with puppy kindergarten, obedience class, doggy daycare, and etc. The employees ay daycare say he is on of the friendliest dogs there. On walks if some one walks by us he doesn't bark but has an eye on them till they walk around the block. If someone asked to pet him I usually saw no because he wants nothing to do with them. If someone he doesn't know that comes to the house he is not happy. And will try to go after them if I don't have his prong collar on. Sometimes he calms down and sometimes he doesn't. Kind of lost on what to do in situations like this. Should I try a muzzle to show him it's not right to do that or what? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thesilentone

I'm pretty reserved myself when it comes to strangers in my area and don't like to make any sort of contact with most unless addressed especially when I have one of my dogs with me I will usually act the same way and will look out more for them. Very rarely will I allow anyone to come in contact with my dogs, mainly for their safety and comfortability. If they happen to ask a question regarding petting my dogs, for Sam I will say that "he's not good with people" and/or that "I'm training him" and my other dog I usually will say "she is shy". However those who go ahead and _assume_ that your dog is friendly and _wants_ to be pet, is really annoying.


----------



## TommyB681

I will give the warning not to pet the dog before I give her name. Its typically my opening line in any convo when we are together


----------



## volcano

my girl loves everyone and probably gives off signals like that because they all want to pet her and go face to face, its not an issue for us. When I run into less friendly dogs I appreciate a warning, sorry but repeating to not pet is part of having a less friendly dog. Ive seen quite a few gsd and none have been nice like my girl. In the year ive owned her I havent met a single one ive been able to pet, Im not dumb like the people you described, I only pet dogs that show me they want to be petted.


----------



## Msmaria

Recently I have been putting my hand out in a stop sign and let them know hes going through a fear stage so Im working with him on meeting strangers. I tell them he prefers to be the one to check them out. While were talking. Sometimes he does sometimes he doesnt. And he prefers under the chin scratches.


----------



## Lilie

Hondo, my GSD wears a halti when out in public. Although he doesn't react towards strangers, he doesn't care to be pet by them. Wearing the halti, people assume it's a muzzle and don't try to pet him. Also, the halti allows me greater control of his head should he ever react. 

My Lacy is a social butterfly. If he encounters someone that he doesn't want to be touched by (and it's happened), that tells me that there is something to be said about the person attempting to communicate with us. The Lacy will shrink away from the advancing hand and it gives me a chance to move him away. 

My job is to watch what my dog has to say about it before my dog has to react.


----------



## Chip18

DJEtzel said:


> So when you're out in public with your dog that you don't want pet for whatever reason, what do you tell people? Do you not care and just sound rude? Do you try to explain it? Lie?


LOL, I just dealt with this today at Petco! Understand I "had" human aggression issues with Rocky in the beginning 7 years ago and I was real hard core, full body block him behind me and no you can't pet my dog he's in training. Lots of work it paid off and he's very reliable, he's pretty much indifferent to strangers but I don't really like to test him.

But today at Petco I got steam rolled by a...12 year old!! The kid was very polite but insistent, usually NO is enough I, had forgotten the "he's in training part" or I don't like to lie because he's not in training! 

So I let the kid pet Rocky and yep true to form no issue! I think Rocky actually managed a smile instead of his usual "whatever"!

He's also my first late socialization doggy a rescue at 7 months.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

This happened the other day, a little girl raced out and said "can I pet your dog", tyson is sorta fearful, my response was "no hes a bit nervous of people" I smiled and continued walking, to be honest, I dont think he would have been his usual growling self with a child, hes doing really well in his ob class, but there is always a chance, if it saves a child or adult from a nip growl or bite i dont care if people think im nasty or rude. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

misslesleedavis1 said:


> This happened the other day, a little girl raced out and said "can I pet your dog", tyson is sorta fearful, my response was "no hes a bit nervous of people" I smiled and continued walking, to be honest, I dont think he would have been his usual growling self with a child, hes doing really well in his ob class, but there is always a chance, if it saves a child or adult from a nip growl or bite i dont care if people think im nasty or rude.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good for you for being proactive and protecting your dog! 

I see so many clients who are too shy/nervous of their own dog to say something, and dogs get overwhelmed and nip or worse, or sometimes just regress in training and socialization and become more wary.

These days, I have a 4 month old puppy and I frequently use the "I'm sorry, he's actually training right now and doesn't have his head together to behave properly for a greeting." because he is completely disinterested in humans and I don't want to overwhelm him.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

With little kids I say "sorry my doggie is in school learning manners now and can't play". Kids smile when I say it that way. Kind of cute actually because they can relate to that explanation.

Adults, depends, I usually just say we are 'in training' and can't allow distractions at this point. Most folks are nice and understanding.

Another is a bit of a 'white lie' but works if you are dealing with a fearful or shy dog and strangers, I tell them no petting because the dog was abused in the past. That saves a lot of time explaining and or answering questions as most folks will nod and say something like 'poor baby' and leave you alone. Works like a charm and avoids negative distractions/energy.


----------



## MariandMika

In Norway there is a general rule. If the dog has a yellow band tied to the leash, it means the dog for some reason should not be approached


----------



## onyx'girl

The yellow ribbon is a good idea, but it has to be universally known why dogs are wearing yellow. I don't know if it will ever be successful.
Especially children who have no clue and run up on dogs.


----------



## Viper331

Our 1 year old GSD is very nervous around people. When I have to take him out in public to the vet or to get his nails clipped , we walk out of our way to stay away from people. I bought a 2" in. wide ID collar that says "DO NOT PET". But even with that on the other day leaving Petco some lady walked straight up to him and reached her hand out.


----------



## Spoonman

A lot of people do not know how to read dog body language. I'm no pro. I can read my dog really well. Other people can't see it. 

Everyone wants to pet him, they love him as soon as they see him. Unfortunately he does not want them to touch him or be near him. 

I get this fairly often 

He's a beautiful dog etc...is he friendly?

Me- No. He doesn't like strangers 

Them- will he bite me?

Me- He doesn't know you, he needs time to get to know you before he will like you

Them- I'm a dog person 

Me- he's not a people person 

Haha people usually get it then.


----------



## Waffle Iron

Lanee, my GSD, is very similar to a lot of these stories. She is not a people person by any means, but once she gets to know you, she'll demand ample butt scratching and ball playing. 

But for the most part, she's aloof around strangers and will generally be indifferent to me stopping and talking to people or whatever I need to do. 

But when folks ask me if they can pet her or try to pet her, I let them know that she doesn't like being petted by folks she doesn't know and would prefer not to be petted. Surprisingly, most people understand and I haven't had anyone really disregard that yet.


----------



## jrglade

I just posted in Agression forum about some aggressioi that happened this weekend, so this topic is near and dear for me right now. Went to the pet store to get him a muzzle, with my GSD on short leash, right next to my leg. I am at the cash register and an employee comes over to sqat down and start petting him. 

Me: He's not as friendly as he looks, pet him at your own risk.

Her--walked away immediately

That worked pretty well..........


----------



## jafo220

When I get in that situation I just say "no pet". Or "sorry no pet". They generally understand and it's a none rude way to tell them no. It's worked well for me. Of course you always run into the "expert" that knows how to approach an "aggressive" dog. Then I face them directly and just say no in a stern voice. Sometimes you just have to be that way with some people. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andrea Thacker

I completely agree with the attitude that the dogs comfort comes above a strangers desire to pet. Nikolai does not like strangers on his property. He will warn and avoid until I tell him enough. When out in public people ask to pet or is he friendly. After 2 years of the excuse game, I simply say "no". I was worried that people would think he was aggressive and dangerous etc. But eventually it dawned on me that this is only a problem for them not me. So my attitude has changed. No he isn't stranger friendly. No he isn't a rabbid killer either. He is protecting and guarding his pack and his den. That's his job period. If people don't understand too bad! I have had the debate discussion to the point of anger and hurt feelings with my own family. Mother and mother in law both said they had never known a dog they couldn't pet. Well guess what? Now you have. If I approached you or brought him into your home then its on me if he isn't friendly and cuddly. But I don't. We keep our distance for good reasons. Yes he's gorgeous. No he can't be touched. Simple


----------



## Dalko43

DJEtzel said:


> Usually conversations in public go something like this...
> 
> Them: "Oh, pretty dog, what's his name?"
> Me: "Frag" (apparently this is permission for them to pet my dog..)
> Them: *reaches to pet*
> Me: Please don't pet my dog. *body blocking/moving*
> Them: "Why not?"
> 
> Then I either say he doesn't like to be pet and they freak out saying he's aggressive (which I don't want people to think), or I'll say that he has allergies and can't be pet and they condescendingly question it while I want to punch them in their face.
> 
> I don't put myself in the position to be approached by many, usually I walk away when I see their interest, but when I do it's so annoying and frustrating. I'd prefer not to be a witch about it, but it's hard to find the right way not to.
> 
> So what's everyone else's line?


Lol. That conversation reminds me of some of my own interactions with other people while walking my dog!

My dog isn't necessarily people aggressive; he has never gone out of his way to attack or chase a person. But if he feels like someone is acting in a threatening manner or he is unsure of their intentions (especially at the house), he will try to take charge and deal with the threat (real or perceived) on his own...obviously my training with him is still a work in progress.

I actually try to find people who want to meet and interact with my dog, simply to give him more exposure and get him more socialized. The introductions and meetings, however, happen on my terms, meaning I'll tell people that they need to stand back at first and follow my instructions as I lead my guy through the process. And yes, I state very clearly that they can't simply pet him right off the bat; my guy doesn't like getting pet by strangers, plain and simple. However once he has met that person and feels comfortable with them being close to him, he is more than willing to accept all kinds of pets and body rubs.

I think you're reactions to random strangers trying to pet your dog are perfectly acceptable. The GSD is not a breed that opens up to random strangers (that's actually stated in the breed's description in the AKC and other places). Some people just don't know any better and think that because they pet the random lab they met down the street, they can approach a GSD in the same way...WRONG! 

My only bit of feedback would be to try to incorporate more introductions and meet-and-greets with other people on your walks (if its feasible at least). The more your dog gets used to meeting other people, the better off everyone will be.


----------



## acacia

Holy thread revival Batman!

I have a "Do Not Pet" patch on Amina's collar, and when she's in her Harness both sides have "Do Not Pet" and "In Training". When people ask about the signs, I just say she was a rescue and is timid and that's usually the end of it. When people ask what she's in training for, I tell them, "the zombie outbreak."


This patch is also on her harness.


----------



## Ceez201

I have a beautiful 5 month old dark sable pup that everyone wants to touch. However, my beautiful pup is very reactive to strangers touching her or even focusing on her up close. I just tell others that she is in training and touching her isn't a good idea right now due to her being insecure. Although she's never showed any sign of aggression, biting, etc. It's very hard when you have a reactive pup because a lot of people are careless. I have had kids literally try walking right up behind her to touch her with parents watching. Almost everyone walks right towards her staring her down. Too many people have no idea how to approach a strange dog.


----------



## onyx'girl

It is really to bad to read that young dogs are not able to have people approach them without reacting. Onyx was very reactive after her spay at 6 months, she hated women.
Then she became sketchy with toddler age, so management was key.
Because Onyx is this way, I tend to try to keep my dogs bubbles big, and manage who or what is approaching them....not so much in fear of what my dogs may do, but because idiots are everywhere.

Recently, I took my 7 month old pup to a car show and he was fine with everyone, even a doodle dog rushing him, had him staying neutral which diffused what could have been a bad experience. 
Then the teenage 'queen' of the town we were at, (decked out in her tiara, glitter sash and other bling) asked if she could pet him...she approached hunched over with her hand out and very odd posturing. My super social puppy became instantly aloof, barely tolerated her and I did have his back, and kept it short, moved along. Since then, my pup has shown more aloof behaviors toward people he doesn't know, but isn't reactive at all.


----------



## Dalko43

acacia said:


> Holy thread revival Batman!


It's a sticky, so I think the intention was to keep this conversation ongoing...


----------



## Mappie Cleed

When I had Brutus, people would want to touch him and get in his face. What has worked for me is that i tell them to keep away from me (who is on the other end of the leash)..because he is very protective of me. Its sort of gives a shock and awe factor and it usually is the trick for people to stay away.

I didnt mind people interacting with my dog, but sometimes i didnt i wanted to pass on all the niceties and explanation..

My Renzo is still a pup and i have him in as many positive interactive experiences as i can show him. As he gets older, and he understands his surroundings, i will be be more protective of him.


----------



## Dimples

If a child approaches, I just hold my hand up and say "STOP", and then tell them "You should not talk to strangers, especially with pets. Where's your parents?" If the parents were standing there, after the "STOP" command I'd ask the child "Didn't your parents teach you not to talk to strangers?" and walk on by. I found if I initially said anything more than "Stop", it gave them bargaining chips. Making 100% certain they don't get bit is far more important than being kind. 

I started giving adults treats to give Sammy and I'd just tell them I'm trying to socialize her to greet people, and ask them to just give her the treat then ignore her. It's easier for other people to look away from her, if I looked away from her. Try to keep the person's eye contact. Point at a street sign, a bush, a plane, their shirt, anything and ask a question, which takes the focus off your dog.

By six months later, around 14 months of age, Sammy gained confidence and stopped lunging at dogs or acting worried about approaching joggers or skate boards. She has learned to great people where they reach out and she rubs against their leg and lets them pet her briefly as we move on by. She is never going to like it, but she knows what is expected of her to do and is trustworthy now. I don't know if it's her age and maturing or the thousand trips out with the treat bag???

My best advice is to get a face halter so the dog cannot lunge, is under complete physical control. It intimidates people from approaching with the muzzle look, and knowing you can hold the 80 pound beast with little effort will make you more secure. When you are more secure, the dog is more secure. If you think its not safe to greet, then just hold your hand up like a traffic cop and say the universally understood human command "Stop", as you pass add "We don't talk to strangers" and keep on walking.


----------



## Loredana Ranza

when walking down the path with the dog on my left, I often move over the other side so that I position myself between the dog and the person coming the other way just to avoid any accidents. Frankonian Germans being the obtuse people that they are, are usually irritated at this but I politely explain that i am simply putting myself between the dog's canine teeth (which are considerable) and their femoral artery. That usually ends the discussion quickly.


----------



## HairisEverywhere

My Abby is aggressive towards everyone except 4 (maybe 5 if you include my exhusband) people on the planet if they walk into my house. She is aggressive towards other dogs as well so she plays with me in the backyard. My bf has a 45lb half lab/half beagle named Lily who she gives kisses to, but we minimize interaction for the most part because Abby can get overly excited and try to put a paw up on her, & being that shes 80lbs she could easily hurt Lily. She also can sometimes become hyper focused on Lily and this is when, in the past, she has tried to bite her. It has been some time now without any issues, but we (because of the possible terrible consequences of doing so) do not trust them to be alone in the house together. Abby is crate trained and if we leave Lily home will crate Abby. Lily goes to work with my bf to his company everyday so Abby has plenty alone time with me as well as if either of us are home they are out together. But, I digress- Abby is a sweet loving dog, but only to those 4 or 5 people, if in her house. She once got out of the yard because we had done some yard work and left a gate open. I started frantically calling for her and then I look up to see a male neighbor walking her up to the back, holding her by the collar. She (obviously) didnt maul him, nor became aggressive, so it's mostly to do with our home and when she walks with me on a leash. But, I mean except that I would love to enrich her life by being able to talk her places other than hiking in the woods (although I love that she is scary because Im a petite woman and feel much much safer with her), I do not mind that she is protective. When I take her to the vet I have her wear a cage style muzzle as she doesnt really mind it much and can still drink water but just cant bite anyone. I'd say the aggression at the vet is the highest priority of concern because I want them to be able to treat her if she is ill or in pain. My vet is awesome and is very patient/understanding about her so I am very thankful for that. & background info on Abby, when my ex and I got her as a puppy (not from a breeder/puppy store mind you because shes actually on 3/4 GSD and 1/4 Black Lab, just looks full GSD) we lived in a gigantic retirement community in Central FL and most of the dogs at the dog park were either old or too small for her to play with hense why she wasnt socialized enough.


----------



## Shooter

Although Ranger doesnt have aggression issues he is still an animal with sharp teeth. He has his likes and dislikes of people that are his. Im not afraid to tell people dont touch him. Sometimes if somebody asks "Can I pet him?" and I dont want them to I just tell them God gave him teeth and he knows how to use them. I dont care if they like me or not. Its his job to protect me and my job to protect him.


----------



## finn'smom

I have a 10month old male GSD, he's obnoxiously friendly. I will not let anyone pet him on walks, mostly because his enthusiasm gets the best of him and that would freak out a stranger. He'd climb up one side of them and back down the other if given the opportunity. We work on that behaviour with friends who know him, know when to cut off contact and take away his reward of "OMG a new person", they reward his good behaviour - sitting or standing calmly to greet them.

1 - I walk in populated areas in town, there are people and dogs around us. I frequently am asked questions about him from friendly and likely some knowledgeable dog owners. We stop and he sits by my side while I talk.

2 - My answer when they ask to pet him is always the same "No, sorry you can't", when they are insistent and want to know why "He's learning to ignore distractions and you're helping his training doing just this, thank you"

Thankfully we've managed to avoid the people who reach a hand out before asking, I take a wide berth around kids running amok with parents who aren't paying attention. If anyone did get around my watchful eye, he's not aggressive so my stakes are lower. This response has worked well for me though without getting much flack from people or even many questions.


----------



## LuvShepherds

This is a very old thread, so don’t expect the people who posted to reply. They aren’t here anymore.


----------



## davewis

I say, "I am sorry. My pup is a very high spirited German Shepherd. It is important to me that his manners are impeccable before he gets to meet strangers."

It is not foolproof but it usually allows Ole to relax by sitting or lying down while I engage with the people for 10-15 seconds before we move on.


----------



## Kathrynil

I don't worry about all the details. For me it's just: "Sorry, he's not friendly." Usually that stops any incoming disasters.


----------



## middleofnowhere

"Why not?" is a question you do not need to answer. Just repeat "Do not pet my dog" - leave off the "please" and maybe a little more forceful. You do not have to explain why you do not want them to pet your dog. 

On the other hand, I've had good experiences with letting people pet my dog - Including one young man who said that dogs didn't like it when he petted them. I suggested he try holding out his hand for the dog to inspect and then petting the side of their neck/face under their ears. It went well and I think he was impressed with himself.


----------



## Sabis mom

I'm the rude one I guess. When people ask if they can pet my dog I just say no!


----------



## selzer

When they ask, it depends on how I am feeling and how much a young dog might have been through, which dog I have with me, and how the surroundings and person/people are. Trust your gut. If you see a harassed woman with a troop of brats that are not paying attention to her, then it's a no-brainer. "No." And if you want to soften it, "No, he is in training." 

It does not hurt us or the dog for strangers to pet them, as long as the dog is not reactive and the person isn't a jerk. It is easy to come to the place where you just don't allow anyone to pet your dog. I have even heard folks praise the "Get your own dog!" idealogy. Certainly we are not required to let folks pet our dogs. But what do we tell high school and college kids when they come on wanting a puppy? We tell them it would be better to wait. Why? Because not everyone has the time to devote to owning a dog and giving it the training and attention it needs. So if we hold the "Get your own dog!" idea, then we are doing a disservice to dogs. Not everyone should own a dog. We have a dog, and the best thing for our dogs is for them to have plenty of positive experiences with strangers who are not threats. This way, when there is a real threat, our dogs may do what they should do, whereas where someone might be out of bounds, but not a threat, our dog will not get us both in trouble. Like when the five-year-old child dashes up while we are paying and throw her arms around our dog and hug it. If our dog has zero-stranger-experience, in that situation, the dog might do something regrettable. So I don't encourage folks to just say no to everyone. We have a lovely breed of dog that, when he is well groomed and well behaved, is a pleasure to folks that love our breed and to folks who love dogs in general. 

It's a balance for me. But, if you feel selfish or mean or embarrassed to say no, so you give a whimpy no, or a no that means yes, or a yes when it should be no, than practice. Find a concise phrase that means exactly what you want and practice saying it in the mirror. "No, he is in training." or "No, he is not socialized." or "No." You want to come across in a way that this is not debatable. Because there are people who say, "All dogs love me." And you do not want that conversation to take place. "No, he bites."


----------



## Gwyllgi

My dog wears a harness with Do Not Pet.

If that fails to register with them, then I'm more than happy to tell them no.

I will allow children to pet her only when they ask politley, I can at least instruct them on how to calmly approach a dog and pet her correctly.

Kids that yell 'Hey, Mister can I pet your dog', get the same answer as any adult that asks. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewis

selzer said:


> If our dog has zero-stranger-experience, in that situation, the dog might do something regrettable. So I don't encourage folks to just say no to everyone. We have a lovely breed of dog that, when he is well groomed and well behaved, is a pleasure to folks that love our breed and to folks who love dogs in general.


I agree completely. I figure that every time Ole and I are outside, we are acting as a breed ambassador for German Shepherds. People see a high spirited dog with an insatiable curiosity about the world around him.

I hope people see me as a breed owner working patiently and compassionately to help pup become a valued member of our neighborhood.


----------



## coolgsd

DJEtzel said:


> So what's everyone else's line?


"Before you touch my dog would you mind if I record it. I wan't evidence that you do not understand proper dog etiquette and that I have told you she might bite - so the risk is yours".


----------



## Dropbear

Max is VERY friendly with people, and we have socialized him extensively. Much like a lot of people posting here, he’s distractable during training (especially since he’s only four months old AND very friendly!). while training, usually at the class or when out walking, I will let others know that he’s training right now but we can come by when training is done to visit and introduce him to the (usually) child that wants to pet him if they will be around for a bit. Usually both the kiddo and Max get along famously after training is done. 

He is still iffy with strange dogs, though, and I refrain from introducing him to them unless it’s a very controlled situation. Sometimes he’s good with them, and sometimes his hackles stand up and he growls. I don’t know why the difference in reactions, unless he’s getting some sense of something. It usually happens when the strange dog is a more aggressive breed that moves towards me. I have noticed that it’s usually pit bulls, mastiffs, and bulldogs that he does not seem to agree with.


----------



## Dropbear

Since Max will be my service dog, I have already gotten him a vest with service dog patches that say “Do Not Pet, Service Dog”. He wears it out and about, and has begun to realize now that when I get it out, it means he is going somewhere.

Since he’s still young and a very friendly dog, I am working on training him to not approach strangers and to stay with me. It’s sometimes hard when he approaches first and I am trying to maintain his focus to avoid the pets, even when he’s wearing the vest. It’s a WIP.

But I ask those who approach to please not pet him until after I have managed him into a sitting position. Often if I am working Max, I’ll refrain from contact and just say “We are training. If you’re still around here in about 15 minutes, I’ll bring him by to say hello okay?”

Most of the time it’s kids. He loves kids and they see that and are drawn to him. The parents usually take one look at my nearly 80 lbs. boy and pull the kids away until I say that to them.


----------



## herojig

aww such a sweet story about MAX. Im kinda lucky, here, peeps fear the GSD and often run to the other side of the road when they see us coming. They fear more my St. Bernard, which is just terrifying to most Nepalese. But I do what u do with max, but Im not polite at all. If some silly kid with his wild pet on a rope approaches us, I bark as loud as Bernie, back off. I try to do it with a smile, in case Bernie is watching my face. But folks that approach big dogs like they were cartoon characters, need to rethink their behavior. well, maybe Bernie will teach them... he's awfully imposing for being such a sweetie...


----------



## Dropbear

herojig said:


> aww such a sweet story about MAX. Im kinda lucky, here, peeps fear the GSD and often run to the other side of the road when they see us coming. They fear more my St. Bernard, which is just terrifying to most Nepalese. But I do what u do with max, but Im not polite at all. If some silly kid with his wild pet on a rope approaches us, I bark as loud as Bernie, back off. I try to do it with a smile, in case Bernie is watching my face. But folks that approach big dogs like they were cartoon characters, need to rethink their behavior. well, maybe Bernie will teach them... he's awfully imposing for being such a sweetie...


The thing I find hilarious is that the only thing anyone has to fear from Max is getting slurped on all over.

Is it just me (I mean, Max is the first GSD I have had), but do Shepherds have abnormally long tongues or what?


----------



## herojig

Dropbear said:


> Is it just me (I mean, Max is the first GSD I have had), but do Shepherds have abnormally long tongues or what?


GSD tongues are a genetic engineering marvel


----------



## Sidiyakti

DJEtzel said:


> When you have an aggressive/fearful dog, or one that you don't want pet/doesn't want or like to be pet and people are interested in interacting?
> 
> Reading a few threads recently I realized that there are a lot more nippy/aggressive/fearful dogs owned here than I thought with great owners managing them.
> 
> So when you're out in public with your dog that you don't want pet for whatever reason, what do you tell people? Do you not care and just sound rude? Do you try to explain it? Lie?
> 
> As most of you know, Frag has had weird aggression issues in the past, none involving lunging/snapping/biting, and only growling, but still not something I would ever let get to the point, so when we're out in public I do not let strangers pet him. I'm finding it more difficult to convey my reasoning to them, and it's getting on my last nerve. If I don't reason, they don't listen. I don't want to come off as a complete witch before they do anything wrong, but they will do something wrong if I don't have a great reason and I don't want that happening. Just don't want to put Frag in the situation, even if he appears absolutely fantastic with strange people now.
> 
> Usually conversations in public go something like this...
> 
> Them: "Oh, pretty dog, what's his name?"
> Me: "Frag" (apparently this is permission for them to pet my dog..)
> Them: _reaches to pet_
> Me: Please don't pet my dog. _body blocking/moving_
> Them: "Why not?"
> 
> Then I either say he doesn't like to be pet and they freak out saying he's aggressive (which I don't want people to think), or I'll say that he has allergies and can't be pet and they condescendingly question it while I want to punch them in their face.
> 
> I don't put myself in the position to be approached by many, usually I walk away when I see their interest, but when I do it's so annoying and frustrating. I'd prefer not to be a witch about it, but it's hard to find the right way not to.
> 
> So what's everyone else's line?


Well I can relate. Roman my beautiful GSD IS aggressive by nature, he has had extensive Law Enforcement Training, I don’t know why but everyone wants to pet him, ask questions etc. Due to him being a working dog he is always in a vest which says “WORKING DOG DO NOT PET” it’s like it’s not even there. 
I was in the drugstore and he was at my side in a down position, a woman squatted down to actually touch him. I was stunned and of corse he showed his teeth barked and I had to calm him. Roman only responds to commands in German, the woman was frightened as so she should have been. I told her as gently as I could “you should never approach a strange dog” they need an introduction and it wouldnt be in public where he is hyper-vigilant.
I very much so agree with the owner below who said he puts himself between the dog and strangers.
The fact is, yes they are cute and peoples curiosity can get the best of them. Don’t be afraid to say “excuse me, my dog is………..
I say working, or with children I simply say he is not child friendly and Roman is not. He is there to do a job and he goes everywhere I go.
At home he is loving and sweet and helpful with the laundry, however outside he is working to protect and serve.
“Born to Love * Trained to Serve * Loyal Always.
Best Regards to all,
Roman’s Mom
Dr. C


----------



## Sidiyakti

coolgsd said:


> "Before you touch my dog would you mind if I record it. I wan't evidence that you do not understand proper dog etiquette and that I have told you she might bite - so the risk is yours".


I say. “Please don’t pet him or reach for
Him he does bite”


----------



## herojig

love this Q. In nepal, no need. no one will come up to your dog and start pulling on it's ears or whatever. The exchange is always the same. Tok, or Tok dhina. (Bite, or No Bite). A simple Tok and a nod explains all, no more questions asked. But I love to be able to say Tok dhina with my aging GSD. Hiro is the sweetest creature on earth, and when Im out with him, I love to encourage the kiddles to learn how to approach and pet a friendly dog.


----------



## gtaroger

It seems the bigger and prettier they are the more that people want to pet them.Sawyer my GSD was very friendly but really didn't like people to come up and touch him.If you put him in the yard or my car he was very protective of both.I never let people pet him. He was my service dog and he know when we were out and about that his job was to stay at my side and watch what I was doing.He always behaved well in public.I once wet into a partystore to get a soft drink. I left Sawyer in the car with the back window down part way He could not get out ,but he got fresh air. I looked out the store window and was a lady beside ,she was talking to Sawyer . I ran out just in time to stop her from sticking her hand into my car to pet him. I yelled for her to get away from my car. I walked over to her and told her that she was about to loose some fingers. She told me that she was not about to put her hand into my car.Sawyer never barked or grawled in the car. He would have bitten the crap out of her if I hadn't stopped her.You can't fix stupid.In all the years I had him ,he never bit anyone.Any dog will can and will it under the right conditions.It's your job to protect you dog from the stupid people out there.


----------



## gtaroger

I find it no problem telling anyone not to touch my dog.Your dog is not one of the animals from the petting zoo.I find some people think they have the right to touch your dog because it is out in the public.I read some where that a woman wanted to pet a dog and the person told them no. It infuriated the woman so much that she started to yell at the owner and threatened to call the police.Protect your dog from them. Like I said you can't fix stupid. The world is full of people that think that they are entitled to touch anything they want to.Enjoy your dog and don't stay home because of the entitled.


----------



## car2ner

The latest phrases I use are "She is not a petting dog. She is a searching dog". True, searching and trailing is a hobby for us but what makes her very good at search also makes her good as a watchdog. Very little gets past her. Of course my gal-dogs bark makes even dog savvy people move away. It has served her well. 
My big-boy, on the other hand, was gorgeous and people wanted to touch him. Luckily he put up with it with humor and grace. Hubby kept an eye on things to make sure no one took advantage. Except for one odd woman who gave him a big hug! NO, lady, even with a dog as well behaved as our boy, that was a bad idea. Only family hugged him and even then for only a short time.


----------

